# What are you listening to right now?



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

Post it here! Great way for members to get to know alittle more, and maybe discover some great new music they were not aware of! Just a daily, continuous ly running thread of whatever anyone happens to be listening to at any given moment. Enjoy!\\/


Ill start off....


Cocteau Twins - Pur


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Chaos UK, U.S. Bombs, NOFX and The Beastie Boys shuffling on my Ipod Touch thru my computer speakers. (not thru the computer, just the speakers plugged right into the headphone jack) oh almost forgot, Guttermouth also.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aerosmith - "Janie's got a gun" is what's on the radio at the moment.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

Frou Frou - Hear Me Out


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

At this very moment: Come Alive - Foo Fighters 

Btw: Glad to see another soccer fan on here. Its a shame your a DC United fan though.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Shaw' Nuff- Charlie Parker and Dizzy gillespie right now Duke Ellington suites are next up


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

k d lang, Hymns of the 49th Parellel


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Smiths - Ask


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Taco - Puttin' on the ritz....


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth

Wow, it's been forever since I've heard Putting on the ritz. That's an easy song to get stuck in your head.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Probably not the most popular things among this crowd...I am watching and listening to this...






Can't say I like MTV all that much and the woman judge is the most annoying thing I've experienced ina while...along with the thought that this show would bomb but its awesome. Last night they did Michael Jackson's greatest hits from thriller...took me back in time.

Now I am watching and listening to this one...





Michael Jackson was awesome...yeah I had the vinyl.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Hard blasting techno at 150-158 BPM on 3 or even 4 decks: THAT´S FRANK KVITTA. He knows how to rock his crowds and has already had bookings all over the world
http://www.myspace.com/frankkvitta


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Any fans of the game out there? hahah I'm thinking about playing it during some spring break downtime


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

jimi hendrix - axis bold as love


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

then it off to billy bob thornton, his music isnt half bad!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

trent reznor always


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

StrungOut said:


> trent reznor always


yeah nin is one of my old fav as well


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

The Fall of Troy - Excreations. Wow.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Barking Dog's.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

orlando said:


> Barking Dog's.


hahah i know that sound


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

lyle lovett Nobody Knows Me


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

No music at the moment 

... just the sound of trickling water in my underfilled nano next to me.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Listening to "my" pandora radio station set to "Janice Joplin".

Now Playing....

Van Morrison... Brown eyed girl


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Transplants right now.


----------

